# Jake is...



## michelleans (Jul 18, 2006)

2 years old already! Where does the time go... It feels like yesterday I brought home a fluffy little 8 week old puppy! What a big man he has grown into









HAPPY BIRTHDAY MY SWEET BOY
MUMMY LOVES YOU SO MUCH









8 weeks old 





































10 weeks we have ears



























3 months



















4 months










5 months - the bat ears stage




































6 months



















first bath at 6.5 months


















7 months with his buddy bunny










7.5 months



















8 months




























9 months





































12 months old!





































13 months




























(jake on the left)










14 months














































15 months (quarantine)




































20 months out of quarantine














































22 months




























and the birthday boy... 2 years old today!

(taken a few days ago, but the day out pics coming soon when i get them uploaded







)


----------



## Vinnie (Sep 4, 2001)

Jake.

Michelle you've got some great pictures of Jake. I love looking at them all. Is he really that red? He's very handsome.


----------



## Kayla's Dad (Jul 2, 2007)

Jake. It's Party Time!









That is a great picture thread Michelle.


----------



## michelleans (Jul 18, 2006)

He reddened up a lot since he got older actually! But when he's in the sunshine he looks even mored red than he is!


----------



## bnwalker (Aug 7, 2004)

Happy Birthday Jake!!


----------



## littledmc17 (Apr 9, 2008)

Jake!!!

he is so handsome


----------



## Annemarie (Feb 12, 2007)

you handsome devil!!!


----------



## shilohsmom (Jul 14, 2003)

Happy birthday Jake!!!!


----------



## Cassidy's Mom (Mar 30, 2003)

Happy birthday smooches from all of us!


----------



## Kimbo's Humans (Nov 9, 2003)

Happy birthday Jake.


----------



## CertainlySpoiled (Dec 2, 2007)

Jake!!!









You are such a handsome boy!!


----------



## gmcenroe (Oct 23, 2007)

Happy Birthday Jake, great set of pictures Michelle. Give Jake a big hug from Juli.


----------



## Kayos and Havoc (Oct 17, 2002)

Where had the time gone???? They grow too fast don't they?

Lovely young man, Michelle and great pics as always.


----------

